#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  New Insights into LinkedIn Audience Network

## Bhavya

LinkedIn's Audience Network allows advertisers to expand their ads campaigns beyond LinkedIn and do their promotions across the LinkedIn's network of publishing partners, that has the websites and premium partner apps where LinkedIn members mostly spend their time. This is one of the easy and effective ways to maximize your LinkedIn ads reach, recently, LinkedIn provides some helpful insights into its Audience Network and the benefits of expanding your LinkedIn ads campaigns to LinkedIn's Audience Network. You can find out more details about LinkedIn's Audience Network here.

----------

